# Health care costs



## Bondy (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi everyone my husband who is 67 and myself 59 .want to retire to cyprus can we join the state health care system.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. Your husband should apply for an S1 for each of you from the NHS Overseas health services. Your husband is entitled to the S1 as he is of State Pension age, and you will be entitled as his dependent. When you arrive, you submit your S1 to your desired GP along with your residency papers (Yellow Slip) and you will both be enrolled into GESY - the Cyprus health care system. Information may be found here:






Healthcare for UK nationals living in Cyprus


How to get state healthcare if you live, work or study in Cyprus.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Bondy (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. Bondy


----------



## Bondy (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi can we use our s1 form until we have full residency, which I believe takes five years


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Once you have your MEU1 (yellow slip) or what ever the equivalent registration of residency is now after Brexit you can use the S1 for the rest of your stay in Cyprus, full residency makes no difference.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This has already been answered by Dave and Letitia.


----------



## Bondy (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks JonandGayonr 😊


----------



## Bondy (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello does anyone on the forum know the village of Pissouri. If yes any information about it please


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Best to start a new thread for this new topic

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

There are several of Facebook groups regarding Pissouri.


----------

